# My Angels are Laying Eggs!



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

This morning, I noticed that my angel fish were laying eggs on the corner of my tank. Well, one of them is laying eggs. I'm not sure if the other one is a male, or just a confused female. Either way, it it coming right behind the one laying the eggs and rubbing against them. I'm not sure how to tell the sex, I guess I'll just have to wait a few days for them to hatch. Also, if it is indeed a pair, what do I do next? they are laying in my main tank, and it was completely unexpected. This is my 1st time with fish laying eggs


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

When angels are breeding, they stick a tube down. The females's is blunt, kind of squarish end, the male's is pointy.


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

OK, thanks. The female's looks like the tube is sort of "opened" the other's is not.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the skinny tube is the boy , and the fat tube is the girl...sounds like you have a pair..you could put them in their own tank ; or you could put a slate in the main tank for to spawn on and pull it and hatch them on your own..
good luck..it is always a thrill when your fish spawn..


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

If I do have a pair, what luck haha! The eggs should hatch today or tomorrow. I'm not sure what to do with this batch since they spawned in the main tank. If/when the pair does it again, i'll have a slate in there and will move the eggs to a 10g.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Good plan, cichlids usually keep it up once they start. In that tank, if the pleco doesn't get the eggs, the serpaes will get the fry. Keep an eye on the tank. Once, I had a breeding pair on angels hunt down a pleco and kill it (they took turns ramming it from above), I assume to protect their brood. But I've only seen that once, and it was probably too small a tank.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if kept right ; angels will spawn once a week...and anywhere from 200-500 eggs each time....


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

it looks like about a third of the eggs are white. Is that higher then usual? Also, will the wigglers be very visible, or do you have to look hard? thanks.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it is normal for a lot of the eggs to not get fertilized with young pairs..once they get some practice there will be fewer and fewer white eggs..

once the eggs hatch you will see the wigglers with not too much effort..but they are pretty small..
and make sure you get some teeny tiny food for them..


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I'm assuming this pair did not do so well their first try haha. It's been about 55 hrs since they layed. I'm guessing this batch is a dud, or they have not had enough time.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

what is the tank temp ? the lower the temp ; the longer it takes the eggs to hatch..about 82 is best and the eggs should hatch after about 48 hours.if any of the eggs are still a clear amber color ; they are still good.


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

oh, good. Lots are still amber. The tank temp is fluctuating between 78 and 80. The stick on thermometer reads 80.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

kick itup a pinch..82-84....try to keep it there..
if you can acquire a 29 gallon tank and get it set up (just heater and sponge filters) and running;move the pair into it and see if you can get them to raise the young..it may take a few spawns ; but they may well do it..just keep in mind that when the fry reach about 4-5 weeks of age ; they need to be separated from their parents as they may kill mom and/or dad...


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

OK. Thanks for all of your help. I guess I'll have to wait for the next spawn, because the eggs sorta got eaten. I think it was by the parents. They must've either seen the wiggling and been enticed or got stressed somehow.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if the parents feel that their spawn is in danger of being eaten by other critters ; they will eat the spawn because they will need the nourishment to produce more eggs...
plus.............the instinct for brood care is often bred out of species like angels.. if you want to breed for quantity , you set up a 20 high bare tank.put a pair in and feed them well..do weekly 30% water changes and keep a piece of slate in there for them to lay eggs on.about 20 hours after they spawn , pull the eggs and put them in a 10 gallon bare tank with just a heater and sponge filter..add a little anti fungal agent and an airstone nearby.. temp should be 82 degrees.... eggs should hatch in another 24 hours..
once hatched the fry will be in the wiggler state for 3-4 days...once free swimming they will need to be fed at least 3 times a day..live baby brine will be about the best food for them...40-50% water changes every 3-4 days...after 2-3 weeks the fry will need to be moved into a larger tank..55 gallon or a 50 breeder would be great..or even a 75..
at a temp of 82 along with lots of good food and major water changes ; the fry will be ready for market in 6-8 weeks..the more often you feed and the more water changes you do ; the faster they will grow.
also..with angelfish ; you want to use as deep a tank as possible so they get good finnage growth.

the very best of luck to you...


----------

